# Dutchs wicked baked beans



## bigwalk (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey guys, real quick, I am trying to get a grocery list for a party Sunday. I am going for an inagural run on Dutch's wicked baked beans. I need to know how many that recipe will serve with a medium sized serving. Also, is it worth it to smoke it, or should I just throw them in the oven? Thanks!


----------



## fife (Apr 29, 2011)

Did you try to do a search?


----------



## duanes (Apr 29, 2011)

Based on the recipe, I would estimate 10 (8 ounce) to 15 (6 ounce) servings.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 29, 2011)

You need to smoke them to get the real deal. Try cutting the recipe amounts in half, you can always eat the leftovers... if there are any. It's all good my friend.


----------



## rp ribking (Apr 29, 2011)

It is worth it to smoke the beans. Try Les's smoked [email protected] while your at it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

You HAVE to smoke the beans. There's nothing better than smoked beans. I can tell you right now they will be the hit of the party.


----------



## eman (Apr 30, 2011)

I do a double recipe and freeze the leftovers . Seems like they are better after a lil aging?


----------

